# Am I a jerk for saying this?



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

So --I was on another board and there was a guy who posted up saying he moved to texas from another state and has a couple of kids who want to hunt and he wanted a cheap place to take them. He didn't have much money and was really frustrated with trying public places as he did not feel safe with the kids as he had bad experiences with other hunters. He has been in texas about 4 years he said.
He said he wanted them to enjoy the outdoors, and shoot a few meat animals, horns were not important
I sent him and pm saying-- I had a place and if he wanted to help me with some projects and work I had to do to get it ready for hunting, and we could work out some projects in for the kids so they could work as well, I would be happy to accommodate the family and we could kill some does, predators, and pigs when it cooled off.
His response was that he would rather lease the place and what did I want-- I said its not for lease and it prob wouldn't ever be for lease. 
I thought it was over and left it at that.
A few weeks goes by and he pm's me-- had I reconsidered -and then makes me a super lowball offer- I said no and to be honest -- 2/3rds of this place was leased when I bought it and the cost was about 20 times what you just offered-- if I was going to lease it-- I would get at least what it used to be leased for if not more, but that was never the plan when I bought it. I then told him I didn't think we would be a fit and good luck. 
About 24 hours later (this morning about 230 am to be exact) -- he basically accuses me of just wanting slave labor and it offended him i suggested his kids help out as well and told me I could keep my sh11ty ranch to myself, he felt he was happy to pay his own way, but he wasn't gonna work just to hunt my place. Further -if I couldn't afford to hire people to do my chores, then I couldn't afford him if I was to hire him,and that's why I was trying to lowball him. wow.

Am I being a jerk when I offered to trade him some sweat equity for hunting? He told a story about not having much money, and lamenting the cost of hunting these days, wanting his kids to be able to walk around and shoot rabbits, squirrels hunt arrowheads kind of stuff and learn about the outdoors & it struck a chord with me- and I thought it was a win/win. When I was younger, just getting started I was in the same boat and had to rely on getting invited to do stuff like hunt, or just not go because I had no funds. 
Am I a jerk for throwing this deal out there? To be honest I am pretty angry over the whole deal.
no good deed goes unpunished I guess-- maybe I am wrong? but the amount of work that goes into getting this place set up to hunt is staggering as were no feeders or blinds for the most part-- when i bought it the last guys took all their stuff off, not to mention I had to buy the **** ranch and pay all the feed bills and the other bills ... its not a free deal for me either.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

He got mad at you for wanting kids to actually earn something, so they could appreciate it instead of just giving to them? He seems to be on a different planet than you concerning nature, private property rights, how to be a parent, and so many other levels. Just be content with the knowledge you made a very reasonable and generous offer. Selfish users like him are the reason most ranchers have to be so careful about allowing people on their property.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Sounded pretty generous to me.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Me and my girls would work for hunting rights! Jus-saying... Sounds like he wants free free free. Snowflake maybe? 

To answer the question, you are NOT in the wrong. Tell him to take a hike to where he came from.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Tell the a hole what you really think of him. I had a similar experience with a lazy p head that wanted to hunt my place. He wanted me to do all the work and his family to hunt free. I told to leave and never come back. Just some more of the left coast thinking.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Not a jerk at all, dude wants a hand out, pizz on him


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I think he is the jerk, not you.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Your offer was kind & generous







Sounds like he's had bad experiences with other hunters for a reason.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

I think you are lucky he will not be on your land.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You got to be kidding you thought Your the jerk !


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> So --I was on another board and there was a guy who posted up saying he moved to texas from another state and has a couple of kids who want to hunt and he wanted a cheap place to take them. He didn't have much money and was really frustrated with trying public places as he did not feel safe with the kids as he had bad experiences with other hunters. He has been in texas about 4 years he said.
> He said he wanted them to enjoy the outdoors, and shoot a few meat animals, horns were not important
> I sent him and pm saying-- I had a place and if he wanted to help me with some projects and work I had to do to get it ready for hunting, and we could work out some projects in for the kids so they could work as well, I would be happy to accommodate the family and we could kill some does, predators, and pigs when it cooled off.
> His response was that he would rather lease the place and what did I want-- I said its not for lease and it prob wouldn't ever be for lease.
> ...


Welcome to being accused of being a horrible, mean ranch owner by a perfect, ethical, management lease hunter. Get use to it and move on.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I contacted Friendswoodmatt when he first got his ranch to offer to help with the work and setup. No expectations i never asked or offered anything any return. Just let us help to do some of the work coming up because setting up a ranch is a blast. If friendship or campfire time or having lunch during the week came of it great....if not the exercise is good for folks....i just enjoy being out and productive. Thus my initial offer to come out and get busy on his task list. 

I have come to respect friendswoodmatt (and many of you) thru 2cool....because of how much of a jerk yall are....like me!  I have contacted many of you similarly and have made some great friends.

Take stock in your friends. Earn them. Do what it takes to keep the good ones. Do what it takes to get rid of the not good ones....

Good on ya man....i know you were wanting to be a shining example for those kiddos. Their Dad messed it up for them....thats a shame but you are better off....


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Some people you cannot help... your better off avoiding that mud puddle.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

He definitely has other issues in life, and you would be wise to stay clear, good on you for your offer and experience for his brood. 
I am more cautious now than ever about most everything.
Different today. The new Gen is a booger in general.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

That's a very generous offer and I would love to have that opportunity.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

lol drunk emailing is never good.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

You were 100% in the right. I can't believe that guy wanted a place to hunt, but wasnt willing to put in the work. Seems like a jerk wad. You are right, odds are he is not someone you want to be around your place. 

When I moved to Georgia, I too was looking for a place to hunt. A guy hit me up on a forum, and after a few times of duck hunting, he invited me up to the place they deer hunt which is 30 min from where I live. 

I've been hunting there for 4 years now. Only stipulation... you help get it ready for the season. We all contribute. Whether it be fixing up feeders, mowing, trimming shooting lanes, fixing stands... we all put in the work. Clearly this guy doesn't understand what goes into keeping up a piece of property.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

another board problem, not a 2cool problem


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> So --I was on another board and there was a guy who posted up saying he moved to texas from another state and has a couple of kids who want to hunt and he wanted a cheap place to take them. He didn't have much money and was really frustrated with trying public places as he did not feel safe with the kids as he had bad experiences with other hunters. He has been in texas about 4 years he said.
> He said he wanted them to enjoy the outdoors, and shoot a few meat animals, horns were not important
> I sent him and pm saying-- I had a place and if he wanted to help me with some projects and work I had to do to get it ready for hunting, and we could work out some projects in for the kids so they could work as well, I would be happy to accommodate the family and we could kill some does, predators, and pigs when it cooled off.
> His response was that he would rather lease the place and what did I want-- I said its not for lease and it prob wouldn't ever be for lease.
> ...


I'll take that trade in a heartbeat! I'm just saying if the offer still stands!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like he wants something for nothing.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

pacontender said:


> Sounded pretty generous to me.


x2


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Good on you for making an offer to get kids in the field. Working and hunting go hand in hand. It stinks that the father doesn't recognize that but your offer was very generous.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Am I being a jerk when I offered to trade him some sweat equity for hunting?


No, you're a saint. You are so lucky to have not gotten into any kind of relationship with this jerk. I feel sorry for the kids, but there's nothing you can to about that.

Sadly people like him reproduce and vote.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Farkin yankee.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope! Tell him to kick rocks. ****er just wants it for free.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks guys-- I thought I was being a stand up guy -- But was kind of worried about the kid part -- I try and pay my own way one way or another -- and make my kids help as well. I guess he isnt like that-- his loss-- my place is pretty sweet if I had to brag.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I own my own place to. My son is 9 now....he works and plays heck,I'll even have the kids picking up rocks and putting then into buckets to get them out the yard by the house. That's some slave labor there!


----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

At my place I just hunt off the porch. But even family members offer to help with the property when they want to come hunt. I would have guessed he wasn't from Texas even if the OP hadn't noted it. Hopefully he doesn't stay.


----------



## Toothpick (Dec 25, 2015)

You are the gentleman , this guy will be raising his kids with wrong expectations.
I have worked, on and always left places better than I found them. You are very generous.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

You are right. He is wrong. 'Nuff said.

richg99


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

You were very generous. His loss. My goes with ftiends to help with their leases and I tell him all the time that's what friends do. Help one another with no expectation but friendship.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

There was a guy in here a while back, same mentality. Wanted prime access for nothing. He is t here anymore. He is "camping" but not in a good way!!! 
You offered way more than I would.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Trading is fair for all - you needed a little help and offered to help him out of a bind. I am amazed at the lengths people go to push limits of reasonable things . With the aoudad hunts I do for the ranch up north- I get a lot of out of state hunters. I've taken Colorado and Missouri hunters to the gate early because of just shatty manners


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Tell that democrat to go back where he came from.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol! Yep


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

You got lucky his true colors appeared online and not at your place.


----------



## X_Ross_x (Oct 4, 2013)

My son and I hunt a friends ranch outside of Kerrville, I pay for our hunts and we still work while we're there hunting! There's always cows to work, trailer loads of feed or corn to unload, water troughs to fix or any number of other ranch related task to perform between hunts. Me and my son have made great memories there hunting and working over the last 10 years! Sad for those kids that they have such a short sighted father to pass up an offer like that!


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like you had a run in with one of those rare "Hillary Supporters"! Can't expect a lot of common sense or understanding of what "Earning something" means. :headknock


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

guy like that tends to ruin things for everybody. Comes onto a public forum asking for a place to hunt, gets an offer from a stranger and pops off that way. Next time someone comes looking, no offer is given.......

I'da jumped all over your offer for what it's worth.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope that fella didn't ruin it for everyone. If I still hunted I would be all over your offer. Heck, I'd be a pain in your butt, 'cause I would calling and asking what i could do next. You are not wrong to be upset, and this fella did you a favor by revealing his true colors.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Only thing you are guilty of is your generosity! People have no idea what it costs to have access to a set up like you have. And some quite frankly don't care even if they knew. I think you came out good on this deal since you won't have to deal with this guy. I wouldn't even be concerned.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*The jerk*



Shaky said:


> guy like that tends to ruin things for everybody. Comes onto a public forum asking for a place to hunt, gets an offer from a stranger and pops off that way. Next time someone comes looking, no offer is given.......
> 
> I'da jumped all over your offer for what it's worth.


I totally agree, when I was on MLD III land and had lots of permits I invited a well known member on here to bring his son to kill a management buck 
After my hunters and I picked out a very large 9pt for the kid , the weekend came and the dad calls and canceled because he wanted to go duck hunting with his buddies, after explaining to him how much effort , time ect and how many other kids would love this once in a lifetime opportunity, he became a big jerk,
I even told him to bring his shotgun and deks and duck hunt afterwards "btw we had world class duck hunting lake "
He continued being a selfish p#\<Â£ We shot the deer , dad calls and says his duck hunting buddy got sick and wanted to now come ! No way no how 
Needless to say we never offered another opportunity . 
Now every time I read one of his posts it just reminds what a selfish dad he is


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Your offer was very generous. Be thankful you learned what a **** he is before it got more complicated. 

Green to you!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

This brings to mind all those "I'll come and help you with your hog problem" threads over the years.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Go ahead and assume that no one is going to care for you place the way that you will. 

Had a similar deal on a small tract of land I have in the Hill Country. I need a lot of grunt work done on the place, mainly cutting and stacking live and dead cedar trees. But it is hard to manage and find any workers as the place is hours away from where i live. I thought could lease the property to 2 younger guys that would help me with the physical work in exchange for the right to hunt the property. I told them upfront it wasnt hard stuff but physical work and that I wouldn't ask them to do anything that I already hadn't done myself. 

They did about a 1/20 of what they were supposed to, the first year. Guy blamed it on his sick kid and dying mother. So I gave them another year to get it done. And they didnt do squat, except hunt the **** out of the place. And yea, they ****** and moaned when I told them to take a hike.


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Farkin yankee.


Why you got to go there???? totally inappropriate dude.....


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Road to H3LL is paved with good intentions.

That's exactly why I don't let people hunt and fish on my place. 

They have no idea the shear amount of time and money it takes to keep something nice. 

I loaned my 16' John boat on my lake to my BIL & friend. 
Came back muddy, dropped bait rotting on floor, and full of coontail. They saw nothing wrong with leaving it that way.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

You did good.
Some times I meet people and feel bad for there dog.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

captain sandbar said:


> Why you got to go there???? totally inappropriate dude.....


It was light hearted and in jest but I guess I could've said Yankee or west coast weirdo to be fair. Either way the dude sounds like a freeloading bum. I live about 25 miles north of 10 east of Boerne so I'm a farkin Yankee myself. How far up here are you?


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

I'll come bust by backside for a chance to shoot some hogs, or anything for that matter. I'm from NC and can appreciate how hard it is to find a place to go around here, but that's just wrong to expect something for nothing. I remember my dad used to use me for labor all the time at his buddies places, I always expected that's just what it took.

O well, don't worry about it, invite me instead and I'll bring the tools and the beer!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> So --I was on another board and there was a guy who posted up saying he moved to texas from another state and has a couple of kids who want to hunt and he wanted a cheap place to take them. He didn't have much money and was really frustrated with trying public places as he did not feel safe with the kids as he had bad experiences with other hunters. He has been in texas about 4 years he said.
> He said he wanted them to enjoy the outdoors, and shoot a few meat animals, horns were not important
> I sent him and pm saying-- I had a place and if he wanted to help me with some projects and work I had to do to get it ready for hunting, and we could work out some projects in for the kids so they could work as well, I would be happy to accommodate the family and we could kill some does, predators, and pigs when it cooled off.
> His response was that he would rather lease the place and what did I want-- I said its not for lease and it prob wouldn't ever be for lease.
> ...


Not a jerk by any means! I think it is a perfect offer. What a tool, you are better off without him.

The two Ranches I hunt on year around, one in Anderson TX and the other in Junction TX are set up just like this. I trade sweat, blood, tears and elbow grease for the opportunity to hunt and use as a family recreational use. It's a lot of work but worth it!


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

pacontender said:


> Sounded pretty generous to me.


I agree, and with his attitude, you have to wonder if his bad experiences were his fault. Not the kind of guy I'd want on my property. Hell I'd jump at an offer to help someone out and "earn" a chance to hunt, especially if I got to teach my kids a lesson about respect for the property and the property owner. You did right. Screw the guy.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

He's a fool for not taking that offer. 

A buddy of mine just bought some land in south Texas about a month ago and I've went with him down there helping him get it set up both times he has been. I enjoy getting away to set up feeders, stands, and clearing bruch, etc....he's making those kids miss out.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have two guesses:

He is from somewhere north of the Mason-Dixon line and he is under 30 years old.

Pretty reasonable offer you put on the table...


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

In another time and place, hunting a mans property usually involved helping him work his property. I have a couple of guys that help me work on my lease in exchange for a couple of hog hunts a year. They're not really in a position to pay the lease fee, so we all look at the arrangement as a win/win.

The ofter you made was very generous in my opinion


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I have the same problem with both the ranch and the boat. 

Pretty much, if they don't have it, they don't understand the amount of work that goes into it. 
Everyone wants to catch fish and pull the trigger. But few want to put in the work required to get to that point. 

Few people make the short list because few will actually help. The rest don't ever understand why they're not invited back...


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

Bayscout22 said:


> I have two guesses:
> 
> He is from somewhere north of the Mason-Dixon line and he is under 30 years old.
> 
> Pretty reasonable offer you put on the table...


Hey Bayscout22, you are the second person on this thread to assume that this turd is from north of the Mason Dixon line (or a Farkin Yankee). I don't know where you come off with such tripe, but let me ask you a question.... Over six pages of posts, there have been dozens of examples of folks "here" that have done similar things, are you telling me all of those turds are Yankees as well. Stop your generalizations, because these types of stereotyping are what creates conflicts among hunting brothers, and in case you haven't noticed the antis pressure on what we do, we all need to stick together regardless of our heritage or where we are born. SO please spare me and others of your asinine assumptions.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

As a Southern born and raised Texas its hard not to respond to this without generalizing the idiot accusing you of child labor. Maybe it his age, but most likely a combination of things. Some people were just not raised the same as you. Gimme gimme gimme. Sandbar is right about the m/d line. I am sorry but I prefer these individuals stick to arts and crafts as hobbies. That was pretty darn friendly of you to offer a stranger what you did. You owe no one any apologies.
GC


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Plenty of leases with a required work day.


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

gulfcoastal said:


> As a Southern born and raised Texas its hard not to respond to this without generalizing the idiot accusing you of child labor. Maybe it his age, but most likely a combination of things. Some people were just not raised the same as you. Gimme gimme gimme. Sandbar is right about the m/d line. I am sorry but I prefer these individuals stick to arts and crafts as hobbies. That was pretty darn friendly of you to offer a stranger what you did. You owe no one any apologies.
> GC


At the end of the day it is all about entitlement.... How do folks think one gets a lease or a boat in the first place. Hard work! why does the fruits of someone's effort not equate to helping out either with hard work or cash. I split more wood growing up than you can imagine, and I did it so I could hunt one weekend on my father's lease (and it was always the last weekend of the season), never *****ed never complain... And thru my efforts, I made some great friends with a seriously old bunch of hunters, and they taught me a lot about all manner of things (which is why most on this thread feel sorry for the kids that lost out, but unfortunately apples don't fall far from the tree - shame!) I thought that was the way is was, and I've taught my three boys to be that way; always!. Reciprocation is lost on many these days. My lessor loves me and my hunting partner, because regardless of what we pay, we always chip in workwise, and that ain't easy when your lease is 5 hours away. So my friend, I'd put these cats in my rear view mirror, think better of myself for trying to do the right thing, and try to keep the faith that there are better people in the world - and search for them.... Because good people are out there. now it is time to go fishing.... Sandbar signing off!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Nope you did right, not bother with this lazy dude.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

there is always the free but difficult national forest. btw its not free.


----------



## Em1_crew (May 13, 2016)

I will work to hunt! LMK


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Now you know why he has no place to hunt. 

Sounds like my family... they always want to hunt or fish with me but they want to make all the rules and contribute basically... NOTHING.


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

The guy sounds like a real A-Hole. Block him from sending you anything more on the internet...


----------



## Scott M (Jun 6, 2017)

Plenty of hard working people would jump at that opportunity as shown by the responses here. Dont let it spoil your aspect of ever offering again. If you really need some help with projects there are plenty of honest hard working TEXAS:texasflag born people in the state to help you get it done!! It could just wind up coming to you without you even trying!


----------



## GEAUXcoast (Apr 12, 2015)

Without knowing the age of the kids, it may have been a little presumptuous to put the kids to work? At a young age, I want kids to have fun, not work. Let the Dad work for the access, but let's keep it fun for the kids (assuming they are young).

To be honest, it sounds like things worked out.....karma will get the best and worst of them.



Friendswoodmatt said:


> So --I was on another board and there was a guy who posted up saying he moved to texas from another state and has a couple of kids who want to hunt and he wanted a cheap place to take them. He didn't have much money and was really frustrated with trying public places as he did not feel safe with the kids as he had bad experiences with other hunters. He has been in texas about 4 years he said.
> He said he wanted them to enjoy the outdoors, and shoot a few meat animals, horns were not important
> I sent him and pm saying-- I had a place and if he wanted to help me with some projects and work I had to do to get it ready for hunting, and we could work out some projects in for the kids so they could work as well, I would be happy to accommodate the family and we could kill some does, predators, and pigs when it cooled off.
> His response was that he would rather lease the place and what did I want-- I said its not for lease and it prob wouldn't ever be for lease.
> ...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

You jerk!!! I will slave labor my kids out so they can hunt lol. That's how I grew up hunting. Found land owners that needed stuff done in exchange they let me hunt. Nothing in this world is free 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Baja26outlaw (Jul 30, 2017)

No Not At All..I work for where I hunt..Mowing,fixing fence and filling feeders..Moving deer stands.Whatever needs to get done..Let them try to find a lease and see what a pain in the *** that can be.Feel bad for the kids though..


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> So --I was on another board and there was a guy who posted up saying he moved to texas from another state and has a couple of kids who want to hunt and he wanted a cheap place to take them. He didn't have much money and was really frustrated with trying public places as he did not feel safe with the kids as he had bad experiences with other hunters. He has been in texas about 4 years he said.
> He said he wanted them to enjoy the outdoors, and shoot a few meat animals, horns were not important
> I sent him and pm saying-- I had a place and if he wanted to help me with some projects and work I had to do to get it ready for hunting, and we could work out some projects in for the kids so they could work as well, I would be happy to accommodate the family and we could kill some does, predators, and pigs when it cooled off.
> His response was that he would rather lease the place and what did I want-- I said its not for lease and it prob wouldn't ever be for lease.
> ...


One simple answer: Sorry, the place has been full leased.


----------

